# Bảo Vệ Con Trước Sự Độc Hại Của Internet Trong Học Online Mùa Dịch



## NHƯ HOAI (1/9/21)

Thế giới 4.0 ngày càng phát triển, các thiết bị điện tử ngày càng nhiều và đa dạng, đồng nghĩa với việc con người tiếp xúc với chúng ngày càng trở nên dễ dàng và phổ biến, trong đó chiếm một phần không nhỏ là con cái của chúng ta.

Bố mẹ thì quay cuồng với công việc, việc dạy con học, chơi cùng con, giám sát con dường như là một điều xa xỉ đối với nhiều gia đình hiện nay. Vì thế một cách trông con khá phổ biến hiện nay là cha mẹ thường cho con chơi máy tính, điện thoại, macbook để con có thể ngoan hơn, giúp chúng ta có nhiều thời gian làm việc hơn. Chính vì thế mà những điều xấu, điều không hay cứ vô tình hoặc đôi khi là cố tình tiếp cận con cái chúng ta, khiến tâm hồn, nhận thức của con bị ảnh hưởng, đôi khi bị sai lệch nghiêm trọng

Vậy làm cách nào để các bậc cha mẹ có thể bảo vệ con khỏi những tác động xấu từ internet? Mình xin giới thiệu với cha mẹ một phần mềm chặn web đen vô cùng hữu ích – Phần mềm diệt web đen VAPU

Tính năng nổi bật của phần mềm đó là giúp quản lý trẻ học trực tuyến, với các tính năng: Quản lý giờ giấc học của con, lúc nào học, lúc nào không, cha mẹ có thể cài đặt theo thời khóa biểu của con. Cài đặt thời gian cho phép con dùng internet, tránh việc con dùng internet cả ngày mà mình không kiểm soát được. Thêm nữa là tính năng chụp màn hình, phần mềm sẽ chụp màn hình theo giờ đã cài đặt trong lúc con sử dụng máy tính, lưu lại hoặc gửi vào email bố mẹ đã cài đặt trước đó nhờ thế mình có thể kiểm tra lại xem con đã xem những gì, truy cập vào đâu trong lúc sử dụng máy tính một cách tự động, rất tiện lợi.

Ngoài ra phần mềm còn có tính năng chặn những trang web đen, game online hoặc những trang web khác do chính bố mẹ chọn, để quản lý con cái, chỉ cho phép con vào các trang web lành mạnh

Và một điểm hay nữa là phần mềm có bản dùng thử cho các mẹ nào còn nhiều băn khoăn về phần mềm đó ạ. Các mẹ cứ lên mạng tìm và cải đặt bản free để trải nghiệm nhé.

Mình tin cha mẹ sẽ tìm ra cách bảo vệ con cái của chúng ta một cách hiệu quả nhất!


----------

